

Facebook Seeks Devs To Make Linux Network Stack As Good As FreeBSD's - WestCoastJustin
https://www.facebook.com/careers/department?req=a0IA000000Cz53VMAR

======
SEJeff
Does the FBSD tcp/ip stack really rival Linux's? Look at virtually all of the
network vendors (Intel, Mellanox, solarflare, Broadcom, etc). They al develop
primarily or exclusively on Linux. Some super advanced features like tx and
receive side steering I'm pretty sure don't exist in FBSD and there is a lot
of academic research into bufferbloat or tcp congestion algorithms. This
mostly exclusively happens on Linux. FreeBSD is fantastic, as is OpenBSD, but
the development on Linux simply dwarfs everything.

------
sararschreiber
• Have code already in the Linux kernel means there is at most 4035 people who
qualify:

[https://github.com/torvalds/linux/graphs/contributors](https://github.com/torvalds/linux/graphs/contributors)

~~~
wwwhatcrack
I don't get it

